
The Race to Build Megafire Prediction Tools - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-28/the-race-to-build-megafire-prediction-tools
======
api
I'm sure you could do a lot with satellite imagery and simulation. It could
suggest spots to place preemptive fire breaks or have controlled fires.

